# [gelöst] mplayer ruckelt bei DVB-C Wiedergabe

## duga3

Hi,

Ich hoffe, dass hier wer ist, der sich damit auskennt.

Hab seit gestern eine Terratec Cinergy 1200 C. Nachdem ich v4l-dvb-hg installiert habe, funktioniert die karte einwandfrei. Ich hab mir eine channels.conf gemacht und kann auch fernsehen. Ich starte mplayer mit folgenden Parametern:

```
mplayer -vc mpeg12 -ao alsa dvb://"ORF1"
```

Funkiert super, stellt die Frequenz ein, erkennt TS Stream und startet die Wiedergabe. Es ruckelt eben nur, wenn ich mplayer wie folgt starte, läuft das bild perfekt:

```
mplayer -vc mpeg12 -nosound dvb://"ORF1"
```

Ist nicht nur bei ORF1, sondern auch bei jedem anderen Sender.

CPU Last ist absolut kein Problem, ist bei 10 %, RAM auch nicht.

ALSA Treiber benutzt ich das snd-intel8x0 modul. Bisher hat das auch immer super funktioniert bei allen Arten von Filmen.

lsmod erzeugt folgende Ausgabe

```
Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   15948  0 

hwmon_vid               2176  1 it87

snd_pcm_oss            31392  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12544  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           25884  2 

snd_ac97_codec         87072  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                53896  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16324  2 snd_pcm

snd                    38564  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_

codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6984  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

af_packet              14468  0 

ntfs                   86720  1 

tda10023                4164  1 

nvidia               7804096  24 

budget_av              12992  5 

i2c_nforce2             4928  0 

forcedeth              42188  0 

ac97_bus                1600  1 snd_ac97_codec

saa7146_vv             35584  1 budget_av

videobuf_dma_sg         7940  1 saa7146_vv

videobuf_core          11140  2 saa7146_vv,videobuf_dma_sg

videodev               26304  1 saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            10884  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

firmware_class          6528  1 budget_av

budget_core             6468  1 budget_av

dvb_core               52092  2 budget_av,budget_core

saa7146                11720  3 budget_av,saa7146_vv,budget_core

ttpci_eeprom            1536  1 budget_core

i2c_core               17168  6 tda10023,nvidia,budget_av,i2c_nforce2,budget_cor

e,ttpci_eeprom

k8temp                  3840  0 

hwmon                   2132  2 it87,k8temp

soundcore               5408  1 snd

```

Unter M$ Windoof funktioniert die Wiedergabe mit ProgDVB absolut problemlos.

Ich bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.

mfgLast edited by duga3 on Fri Jun 20, 2008 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duga3

mplayer gibt folgende Fehlermeldung häufig aus, das war auch der Grund, warum ich -nosound probiert hab.

```
Öffne Videodecoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 720 x 576 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Mpeg PES) zu setzen

.

Konnte keinen passenden Farbraum finden - neuer Versuch mit '-vf scale'...

Öffne Videofilter: [scale]

Der ausgewählte Videoausgabetreiber ist nicht kompatibel mit diesem Codec.

Versuche den scale-Filter zu deiner Filterliste hinzuzufügen,

z.B. mit -vf spp,scale an Stelle von -vf spp.

Initialisierung des Videodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 720 x 576 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu set

zen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.33:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12 

A:89958.1 V:89957.1 A-V:  1.067 ct: -1.771 156/156 30% 15% 55.9% 50 0 

         ***************************************************

         **** Dein System ist zu LANGSAM zum Abspielen! ****

         ***************************************************

Mögliche Gründe, Probleme, Workarounds: 

- Häufigste Ursache: defekter/fehlerhafter _Audio_treiber.

  - Versuche -ao sdl oder die OSS-Emulation von ALSA.

  - Experimentiere mit verschiedenen Werten für -autosync, 30 ist ein guter

    Startwert.

- Langsame Videoausgabe

  - Versuche einen anderen -vo Treiber (-vo help für eine Liste)

    oder probiere -framedrop!

- Langsame CPU

  - Versuche nicht, DVDs/große DivX-Filme auf langsamen CPUs abzuspielen.

    Probiere Optionen von lavdopts, z.B.

    -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.

- Defekte Datei

  - Versuche verschiedene Kombinationen von: -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.

- Für die Wiedergabe von langsamen Medien (NFS/SMB, DVD, VCD usw)

  - Versuche -cache 8192.

- Benutzt du -cache zusammen mit einer nicht-interleavten AVI-Datei?

  - Versuche -nocache.

Lies DOCS/HTML/de/video.html; dort stehen Tipps für optimale Einstellungen.

(Schau evtl. auch bei den entsprechenden englischen Seiten.)

Wenn dies nicht hilft, lies DOCS/HTML/de/bugreports.html!

A:89976.1 V:89975.7 A-V:  0.342 ct: -1.909 623/623 21% 11% 46.4% 194 0 

Beenden... (Ende)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich geb bei mir gar keine Optionen an. Lass mal -vo und -ao weg.

Ansonsten könntest du mal die alsa-driver versuchen (wenn du es nicht schon machst)

Tobi

----------

## duga3

Führt genau zum gleichen Ergebnis. Das Alsa-driver package verwende ich nicht, da es nicht mehr gewartet wird, also geh ich davon aus, dass da sowieso ältere treiber drinnen sind.

----------

## duga3

Ein Stück bin ich weitergekommen. Ich habe jetzt sdl als useflag aktiviert und mplayer neu kompiliert.

Wenn ich mplayer -ao sdl dvb:// benutzte, dann funktioniert das halbwegs.

Ich hoffe, es findet sich auch noch eine Lösung, damit das mit alsa funktioniert.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$DISPLAY=:0 mplayer dvb://ZDF

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) processor (Family: 6, Model: 4, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing dvb://ZDF.

dvb_tune Freq: 394000000

TS file format detected.

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=110) AUDIO MPA(pid=120) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 3)  25.000 fps  15000.0 kbps (1875.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,

e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 256.0 kbit/16.67% (ratio: 32000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 1024x576 Planar YV12

A:60297.0 V:60297.0 A-V:  0.014 ct: -0.220 2035/2035 32% 10%  1.6% 1 0

MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: decode_video

```

Evtl hilft es dir was.

```

$lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)

00:13.0 Mass storage controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT366/368/370/370A/372/372N (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

```

Tobi

----------

## duga3

Wirklich geholfen hats nicht, aber trotzdem danke, ist im Endeffekt identisch.

Ich hab stark alsa in Verdacht. Du hast eine gute Soundkarte, ich nur die onboard und ich hab im Augenblick auch keine alte PCI Karte mehr da.

----------

## duga3

hab mir jetzt mal xine installiert.

gestartet mit: 

```
xine dvb://"ProSieben Austria" -V xv -A alsa --verbose=1
```

Kein Ruckeln, funktioniert super.

Habe schon das testing ebuild von mplayer versucht, gleiches ergebnis.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> hab mir jetzt mal xine installiert.
> 
> gestartet mit: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe ja die SVN Varante. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da im Bezug auf DVB ein riesen Fortschritt war.

BTW: Was passiert, wenn du den Stream mittels cat aufnimmst und dann nur per mplayer abspielst?

Tobi

----------

## duga3

Ich habe das folgendermaßen gemacht:

```
cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 > ~/test.ts
```

und in einem anderen term, hab ich diese datei dann mit mplayer geöffnet.

Funktioniert einwandfrei auf diese Art, nur hab ich dann eine riesen "Cache" Datei.  :Sad: 

Ich kompilier grad die cvs sources. Ich meld euch nacher, obs was gebracht hat.

----------

## duga3

Hab mplayer von cvs ausprobiert. Ist genau das gleiche Problem.

----------

## duga3

Hab in dmesg was interessantes gefunden:

```
intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50763 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46858
```

----------

## duga3

man muss mplayer mit cache ausführen, zum Beispiel

```
mplayer dvb://ORF1 -cache 8000
```

 dann funktioniert es einwandfrei.

----------

